# Candling



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

I post a photo of candling chicken eggs that I incubated last time.
In this egg there was a chicks which is born now 

I use a torch to see if the egg,which is in the incubator, is fertile. Fortunately my rooster and my chickens work well 

This is moving for me


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

That's a beautiful thing..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very cool! I would enlarge that and frame it and hang it in my wall. So wonderous.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cool pic.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What an awesome picture Italy-Dan! I've never seen a picture of candling before. Amazing how a little life is born from an egg like that when you stop to think about it.


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks so much to all   I'm happy of your answers 
Energyvet I am honored by what you wrote  But I have better pictures, also about their quality.So if you want,I can send you another one

So,do you do candling too? 
In that way you can eliminate unfertile eggs.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome, my Silkies have been in the incubator since the 3rd, should I candle them?


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Love to see more pix!


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes CrazyBirdLady you can do it.I candle(that's how you say in English?) eggs from the fifth day of incubation.In that period you can see veins as a spider 
Instead if the egg is unfertile it's clear,without any "spider".Also you could find a blood ring and it's an abortion.You can throw the egg.
I'll post other photos in order to explain better


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok then, I will candle them tonite....so excited. I thought I heard somewhere, put them in the bator and leave them alone until day 19...can't wait to see....


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

I wish I knew how I'd upload, I video taped one of my 12 guinea keets hatching...so very cool!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

My 25 Silkie eggs have been in the incubator 13 days, I candled them just now and 20 are good! Wow, I'm surprised and excited! I hope they all hatch


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Horray for you! Can't wait to see he new babies. Very soon, very soon!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Hoping for the best...love them already


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

It's really exciting, isn't it?   I'm very happy for you
Chicks are coming...!!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Very exciting...I talk to them, my husband worries about me, lol. I'm hoping for the best, temp is perfect, I've only opened the bator once to candle them and they're coming off the turner Saturday so we're getting close!


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

oh awesome!!!!! i LOVE candling eggs... i check mine every night, i love watching them grow each day... so amazing!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Love Castle!!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Tomorrow my 20 Silkie eggs come off the turner...I just candled 1 and it's alive and moving....the next 4 days will be the most stressfull days! They're good today...they should hatch....right?!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They will and you'll be fine and very pleased at the result.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Well it's Sunday morning and I just took my 20 Silkie eggs off the turner and put warm water in the reservoirs and have a wet sponge cut in half in there too. I candled them, they are all full and the majority of them the air sack is slanted. I didn't see any movement inside the eggs tho like I did with my Guinea Keets.....the humidity is 53%. fingers are crossed....wish me luck!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Best of luck and circumstances!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you EnergyVet


----------

